# Best pin board ever



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a sight for sore eyes. Over 6g on the one board. Part of a backplane consignment that we took in today. Enjoy the prettiness because I think it's lovely so I thought I would share. 

The central board on the flat picture is the same as the side picture- the board weighs in at 6Kg total.


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice! Now just get a little pair of endcutters and nip them off one by one


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Nice! Now just get a little pair of endcutters and nip them off one by one



I think I'll pass Upcyclist - no way MADE am I playing snippy snip on those.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like a backplane from a telecom rack or cabinet. Nice!


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 16, 2016)

sell them to a Carny as a gold plated bed of nail's.
Very nice.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Not bad, but you really want to see that plating on the whole pin. That is a good sign that you are dealing with an older board. Still nice to look at.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Are those pin's pushed in or soldered in?


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

They are soldered through a sleeve Barren.


----------



## scrappappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice find! That's massive for a backplane. Most telecom racks are either 19" or 23" wide and that puppy looks quite a bit wider (and taller) than expected in the pics. If you don't mind me asking, do you know what type of equipment it came from? Doesn't look like anything I've seen in the field. Just curious.
The bottom of the pins were probably originally covered by the plastic seat for the linecard, so I think that's why they weren't completely plated with gold. Good stuff!


----------

